# Looking for Combustion Analysis Tech in Brooklyn, NY



## PBanchitta (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone, we have a recently installed Smith Gas Fired Boiler 1,300,000BTU , the system is using a Carlin 601 Burner 

Im looking for a tech in the NYC area who can do a proper combustion analysis and fine tune this boiler 

Thanks for the help


----------

